# All Digests for Newsletter 2425



## Guest (Sep 10, 2020)

*Knitting Paradise forum digest*
Sep 10, 2020

*Main*
(knitting and crochet help/discussions)

Finally Finished
Crocheted Rug
My knitted Reindeer made mainly out of Squares
QUESTION
I have got to recommend this company.
Question on Spindleknitter's Stocking
Gonk pattern
Little Knits
How much yarn to buy
Help in Locking Row for Thrum Mitts
Question about finishing acrylic placemats.
Cummerbund and Knitting
A crochet stitch
C Afghan Size & Pattern Miscount?
Alternate color pattern
*User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials*

How to do the tab cast on for your shawl
Help please
Help on shawl
*Pictures*
(pics of finished and work-in-progress knitting/crochet projects)

Cowl in Purples (K)
Fall Colors Knit Cowl
Marianna Mel top down cardigan
ready for mini market
More Short Socks
Pincha Shawl
Blue Ombre Cable Hat by Mrs. Kowalski
Here's Brucey!!
Chester the Monkey
Comfort Bunnie
Fall leaves crochet
Watermelon Slippers
Sweater set for donation
*Machine Knitting*

Help finding a punch card lace pattern
*General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk)*

Ya gotta laugh!
Water, water every where but not a drop to drink
Evacuation checklist
Happy Birthday!!
Blast from the Past-September 10th
Smoke inspired Sun Set
Silly memes-September 10th
Thursday funnies-September 10th
Don't argue with a baby goat
Finished another jigsaw
*Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities*

Cards & More September 2020 theme: Sympathy cards from Komitt to luvncrafts
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party 14th August, 2020
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 7th August, 2020
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 21st August, 2020
*Members Buy/Sell/Trade -- Classifieds*

Knitter's Pride dreamz 16" needle set
SOLD Cascade Fixation yarn on clearance
16" Clover bamboo needles
3 Balls of Willow
Cherry Tree Hill Yarn Supersock Select DK (hand dyed) for sale
Knitters Pride dreamz circular knit neeldes
closed
Dale Garn machine washable wool for sale
*Links and Resources*

If you crochet - John
Raglan Cowl for Adults (K)
Sugar Cane Cowl for Adults (K)
Puffs and Crosses Lace Shawl (C)
Suzette Stitch Blanket Cardigan for Women (C)
Blissful Wings Wrap for Women (C)
*Other Crafts*

birthday
Recycle woven polypropylene bags


----------

